# Espro Travel Press Mug



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

http://coffeehit.co.uk/espro-travel-press

http://espro.ca/travel-press/

- The info here says extraction stops the moment you plunge, which would have been my only criticism.

You can also add a paper filter!!!

Anyone seen one of these? Very tempted to get one for work.


----------



## DripDrop (Sep 11, 2015)

> - The info here says extraction stops the moment you plunge, which would have been my only criticism.


That seems like the main advantage. Brew for as long as you like, then plunge and it won't over extract.


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

I like the look of this. Would be intrigued to hear your thoughts if you do make the purchase.


----------

